# Eskrima Serrada Exhibition and Symposium, November 3, 2007



## armasblankas (Aug 28, 2007)

The International Eskrima Serrada Association (IESA) presents an Eskrima Serrada Exhibition and Symposium, November 3, 2007 (time and location TBA).  This dynamic event is open to all Eskrima Serrada schools as well as other styles in the FMA.  If you are a teacher, practitioner, student or enthusiast of Eskrima Serrada, or Philippine Martial Arts in general, this is the event to attend before the close of 2007.

Special guest for this historic event will be Pangulong Guro Sultan "Shaykh" Uddin, the seventh Master promoted by the late Grandmaster Angel Cabales and founder of IESA.  Other guests will be announced in the very near future.  

Participating schools will be able to demonstrate their techniques.  Senior members will represent their schools and serve as panelists to answer any and all questions from guests and visitors regarding Eskrima Serrada and Philippine Martial Arts.  

Following the demonstration and symposium, there will be a very special award ceremony presenting a Lifetime Achievement Award to Pangulong Guro Sultan Uddin for his unending promotion of Eskrima Serrada.  Special awards will go to Grandmaster Anthony Davis, as well as Master Stephen Dowd, Publisher of FMA Digest, acknowledging their efforts to promote the Philippine Martial Arts worldwide.  Professor-Punong Guro James Hundon will be receiving a special award not only for his previous accomplishments in the martial arts, but also for facilitating IESA's  headquarters at the UMA Academy in Oakland, California.

Due to overwhelming response, RSVP's are required for this event.  For more information, or to RSVP for this event, call 888-221-5462 ext. 3.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 28, 2007)

Good luck!


----------



## LocknBlock (Aug 28, 2007)

Thats great. I'm sure it will be a great event.


----------

